# Realtek ALC888 do not work.



## fender0107401 (Mar 5, 2009)

Tow days ago, I have been bought a new computer (just for freebsd, and freebsd is the only one os run on it :e),

Motherboard is ga-ma770ud3(re-1.0), it has an onboard audio card: realtek alc888, accoreding to the snd_hda's manpage this chipset will work with freebsd 7.1, but it doesn't work. 

dmesg | grep -i pcm
pcm0: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe024000-0xfe027fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: Audio Function Group not found!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

Have you loaded the proper kernel modules? (kldstat)


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 5, 2009)

No, I compiled the driver directly in the kernel, like this:


> ################################################################################
> # Sound
> device		sound
> device		snd_hda
> ################################################################################





> kldstat
> Id Refs Address            Size     Name
> 1    1 0xffffffff80100000 67b9d8   kernel


Without any modules, and I alway do that, even I add this:


> # do not build modules with the kernel
> NO_MODULES=true


to my make.conf, and the kernel's compilation time is very short, but without any modules.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you have matching hdac entries in dmesg -a? I notice that I have very different entries (it's an entirely different card, though)


```
# dmesg -a | grep -E "^(pcm|hdac)"
hdac0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xe8044000-0xe8047fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090131_0127
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Analog Devices AD1981HD
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1981HD PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 6, 2009)

Result is:


> dmesg -a | grep -E "^(pcm|hdac)"
> pcm0: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe024000-0xfe027fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
> pcm0: [ITHREAD]
> pcm0: Audio Function Group not found!


:e


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 7, 2009)

This particular error message has been removed since 7.1-RELEASE. There's been a big patch on hda since that release, which fixed quite a few issues. it's worthwhile trying RELENG_7.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 8, 2009)

*haha*



			
				Mel_Flynn said:
			
		

> This particular error message has been removed since 7.1-RELEASE. There's been a big patch on hda since that release, which fixed quite a few issues. it's worthwhile trying RELENG_7.



Good new! :e

But I like track release, and 7.1 is good enough except this problem. I can wait for next release.


----------



## Iveon (Apr 1, 2009)

I also have the same problem


----------



## Iveon (Apr 1, 2009)

Ps:
Have a problem
Motherboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA770-DS3 (rev. 2.0)
When the USB Moues Support in the BIOS when Enable
Install FreeBSD 7.1 Error code

```
panic ï¼š ohci_add_done ï¼š addr 0x7fe1cd0 not found
cpuid = 0
Uptime : 1s
Cannot dump . No dump device defined.
```
USB Moues not be able to detect the existence


----------

